# "The most awesome non-helmet helmet cam" or "Somethin cool I can get in trouble with"



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

*"The most awesome non-helmet helmet cam" or "Somethin cool I can get in trouble with"*










One of our coolest products merges eyewear and video, for capturing the special moments in life -- and in the field! The result is the i-KAM XTREME 3.0, excellent, lightweight eyewear with advanced mobile video recorder all-in-one. Features a pinhole CMOS video camera for clear video and audio digital recording and includes three sets of interchangeable lenses.

Here's a demo


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

:rock-on: That is AWESOME


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

Ive seen one of these in action.. Takes pretty godd vids IMO


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Imagine the possibilities


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

While riding in TN this past weekend a guy had a VIO P.O.V.1.5 helmet cam with him.. It took some awesome videos and it put some of the other helmet cams to shame.. I liked it for the mounts it had.. We even put it on my outty rack for a little while on some of the trails since i Was leading.. it literally count be clipped or mounted anywhere with the mounts it had..


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Cool, takes awesome vids. Whats the msrp on this?


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

I'll bet Dog the Bounty Hunter doesn't even have a pair like that!


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't know if these are any good or not, but for the price they are almost worth trying anyway.
http://bensoutlet.com/products/video-sunglasses


----------



## jwright (May 11, 2010)

For 30 bucks, im def gettin a pair jus to see how well they work


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

snipe523 said:


> I don't know if these are any good or not, but for the price they are almost worth trying anyway.
> http://bensoutlet.com/products/video-sunglasses


 just bought them to try and got some earbuds 3 pair for free all for 40 delivered...I'lll let you know


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

just ordered on with an 8gig micro sd card for $ 52.98. If it aint worth a **** i will get the one that polaris was talking about for $169.


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

RECIEVED!!!!!
Ummm, three pairs of ear buds as stated, not so sure of these here glasses, ha the box states mp3/fm radio/camera/video, built in 1g-8g memory, and even bluetooth, holy smokes this thing is awsome, even come with a nifty little cd to put in your computer!

Everyone needs to drop what they are doing and go to the following site and order the last few they have!








ah not really, the glasses come with *NO* instructions, they also have no bluetooth,mp3,built in 1g-8g memory, or fm radio!
they do however as far as the three minutes i have had with it, does have camera and video (have to go get a mini sd card though)
ear buds are great though (worth the 39 bucks)

those pictured at the top are the exacly the same ones i recieved looks the same to me.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

well got my glasses today and put the 8 gig micro sd in it and went for a ride. they take pretty decent video for 30 bucks. i think they were worth the money. cojack it right though not manual to set the time and date.


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

nice picture. the sound isnt the greatest though. but for 30 bucks that aint bad


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

the sound is much better on my computer. i think it got messed up when i uploaded it.


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

Very cool, haven't got a card yet, but you think that 8gig i sbig enough? And you do know it will take still pictures too, right?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

yeah roger that on the stills. from what i found on other sites it will only take up to 8 gig. i just wish i could find out how to change the time and date.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

8 gig should hold a ton of video at that quality shouldnt it. I was just looking at a HD camcorder and it would hold 3hrs of HD quality video on 8gigs


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Done and done. We all have payed allot more then that for a pair of shades so why not?


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Im not telling the wife! This could get fun!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

video looks pretty good, audio is kinda crappy but... you can fix that w/ a music overlay! :rockn:


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Real nice for 30 bucks! I may just get a pair.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I got mine today about 10 minutes ago there still charging. I cant wait to try them. Oh all the bad things ill try now!! giggity giggity lol


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

...and you guys complain when we wear socks to bed


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

How long will the battery last? I guess what I'm asking is how long a video can you make before the battery goes dead?


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

4 to 5 hr the thing said


----------

